# iodine from tincture



## gandalf (Jun 24, 2022)

Please help me. I tried extract iodine from tincture and it failed. I don't know what i did wrong. I use this method


> *Iodine from iodine tinctures.*
> 
> Iodine tincture (7 mL, 2.5%) and distilled water (7 mL) were combined together and mixed with swirling. Concentrated hydrochloric acid (1 mL) was added dropwise with swirling, followed by hydrogen peroxide (7 mL, 6 %20 vols). The mixture was poured into a beaker containing distilled water (50 mL) and left to stand for 20 min. The mixture was subsequently filtered using gravity filtration to reveal the iodine crystals


Can someone helps me?
Is another way to get iodine? 
Thanks.


----------



## G.Patton

gandalf said:


> Is another way to get iodine?



gandalfIodine isn't dissolving in water. You can just pour solution in water and left it in an open (well ventilated) area to let I2 evaporate from your solution.


----------



## woohoo

KI3 occurs in equilibrium with I2 and KI, its better to oxidize all iodine to improve yields by one third in theory, if you talking about to pour tincture in water.




gandalf said:


> Please help me. I tried extract iodine from tincture and it failed. I don't know what i did wrong. I use this method
> 
> Can someone helps me?
> Is another way to get iodine?
> Thanks.



gandalfLook for videos on youtube.


----------



## G.Patton

woohoo said:


> KI3 occurs in equilibrium with I2 and KI, its better to oxidize all iodine to improve yields by one third in theory, if you talking about to pour tincture in water.



woohooI answered the question how to get rid of I2.


----------

